# Powder room question



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, I was wondering how you actually get into the powder room once you have permission to go in? I can't seem to work it out...durrrrrrrr......

Thank you.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Go to the main page and press Alt+F4 . That bring ups a pop screen and you'll see it there.

Its the same as Male Animal.

On a serious note if you've asked and been granted permission,look half way down the screen with all the categories and it will be there.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh ummm I just see it pop up... @Katy will help u flubs.

It's all happening in there at the minute too.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh ummm I just see it pop up... @Katy will help u flubs.
> 
> It's all happening in there at the minute too.


It's all going down in the powder room!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

It's all going down in the power room!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Flubs it shows up as a normal part of the forum under supplementation, member journals etc. just scroll down until u see it x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

errmm..sorry to be as thick as I actually come across but I just can't see it, could anyone actually give me a dot to dot of where I'm going?...really sorry but...derrp...derrrp....genuinely thick blonde here...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Queenie...we posted at the same time..thanks I'll go and have another look..I must blind as a bat...durrr...

edited to say I just saw it. Thank you for your help...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You find it flubs?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol just answered my q! X


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Can i join?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Can i join?


Ladies only so yes


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm sure an Ex poster rejoined posing as a female with the sole aim to admittance to the PR, pmsl, fair play but think he got rumbled :laugh:


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

Help, I can't see it anywhere, and Dipdabs suggested I have a look in there.

I have requested access but haven't heard anything back.

can anyone help??


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Fieryfilly said:


> Help, I can't see it anywhere, and Dipdabs suggested I have a look in there.
> 
> I have requested access but haven't heard anything back.
> 
> can anyone help??


You need another 42 posts! Then you'll be a silve member, go welcome the living shiit out of every one in the welcome lounge


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> You need another 42 posts! Then you'll be a silve member, go welcome the living shiit out of every one in the welcome lounge


thanks Rascal


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fieryfilly said:


> Help, I can't see it anywhere, and Dipdabs suggested I have a look in there.
> 
> I have requested access but haven't heard anything back.
> 
> can anyone help??


Firstly did u request access through the proper channels?

Secondly, you don't need to be a silver member as far as I'm aware. We just need to know you're female.

@Katy will get around to giving u access as soon as she can I'm sure.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Firstly did u request access through the proper channels?
> 
> Secondly, you don't need to be a silver member as far as I'm aware. We just need to know you're female.
> 
> @Katy will get around to giving u access as soon as she can I'm sure.


yeah I did it through the permissions settings thing.

thanks for that Queenie, i guess I just have to be more patient lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Firstly did u request access through the proper channels?
> 
> Secondly, you don't need to be a silver member as far as I'm aware. We just need to know you're female.
> 
> @Katy will get around to giving u access as soon as she can I'm sure.


I did actually process them but have to be confident that applicants are female so I might have denied the request due to uncertainty. Some people create false accounts to gain access.

We're actually changing the requirements as a result whereby members have to be SILVER, in the same way that guys have to be SILVER to get into the MA.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

Katy said:


> I did actually process them but have to be confident that applicants are female so I might have denied the request due to uncertainty. Some people create false accounts to gain access.
> 
> We're actually changing the requirements as a result whereby members have to be SILVER, in the same way that guys have to be SILVER to get into the MA.


I'm definitely female, lol but have another month or so before I've been a member long enough, and another 40 odd posts


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fieryfilly said:


> I'm definitely female, lol but have another month or so before I've been a member long enough, and another 40 odd posts


Sorry, I'm sure you are but we need some certainty to avoid men getting in and finding out the personal girly stuff that we share in there. The month will fly by I'm sure and then when you get in you can feel some sense of confidence that we're all female in there  Besdies, it's pretty quiet in there anyway...it's just a useful place to post things that we might not want all the men knowing.


----------

